
Declassified: CIA Explains Consciousness, Meditation, Holograms, Telepathy - sahin-boydas
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/document/cia-rdp96-00788r001700210016-5
======
allears
Woo woo! Nothing new here. People have been fleeced in the name of "expanding
conciousness" for millenia. Apparently the CIA is just as naive as anybody
else.

